# The models you believe were discontinued too soon?



## SenorDingDong (Jul 2, 2011)

What guitars do you feel should have produced longer?


I will start off:


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 2, 2011)

Ibanez 540 pII, Jackson Demon, The original Jackson Collen Archtop, Jackson Xtrr


----------



## theicon2125 (Jul 2, 2011)

This beast belongs to Shagrath from Dimmu Borgir. I really wish they made a version of this for the public.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 2, 2011)

theicon2125 said:


>



Let me say I HATE V's, or ANY odd shaped pointy guitar. That being said, HOLY SHIT that is GORGEOUS!


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Jul 2, 2011)

steinberger m series.

/thread


----------



## Blasphemer (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Curt (Jul 2, 2011)

The Gibson "90" series. I still REALLY want a V-90 and an SG-90.
And the E/2's also by gibson.


----------



## Thep (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't really like these, but I think they could make a comeback. Its better than those three new X-series. 





Even though these were never mass produced to my knowledge


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 2, 2011)

Not a single model really, just H.R. Giger models in general. Someone (if not Ibanez) should produce dozens of different prints on a large variety of different specced 6, 7, and 8 stringers. Paints, engravings or whatever with different pickup options.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 2, 2011)

I kinda wish Ibby still had the XL series...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 2, 2011)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Not a single model really, just H.R. Giger models in general. Someone (if not Ibanez) should produce dozens of different prints on a large variety of different specced 6, 7, and 8 stringers. Paints, engravings or whatever with different pickup options.



Man I think a lot of those Geiger designs would look EPIC carved into a natural guitar as well.


----------



## sell2792 (Jul 2, 2011)

The Ibanez V's were pretty awesome.


----------



## 7-even (Jul 2, 2011)

Ibanez: 
K7
RG1077XL
RG2077XL
RG2027
S7420FM

ESP/LTD: 
SC607 Natural 
SC607 Sunburst


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 2, 2011)

New green dot ibby 7s <3


----------



## SamSam (Jul 2, 2011)

Ibanez VBT700

Ibanez RG7 XLs


----------



## Valserp (Jul 2, 2011)

Definitely Ibby xl series
Why the hell did they give up on these?


----------



## sell2792 (Jul 2, 2011)

Definately the XL's too, aswell as the RGT's. 
I know a lot of people like the new Apex's, but I very much dislike the Apex 100, but the 1 and 2 were nice (overpriced IMO), BUT, they should consider rereleasing the K7 or coming up with something very similar.


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 2, 2011)

Good call on the Ignitor Thep. Makes me miss mine 

You could almost consider Blackmachines to be discontinued, cuz not many get made. hah!


----------



## ibbyfreak13 (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm gonna go with the XL's and the RGT's as well. Especially now when so many seem to want neck thru and baritones.


----------



## sell2792 (Jul 2, 2011)

ibbyfreak13 said:


> I'm gonna go with the XL's and the RGT's as well. Especially now when so many seem to want neck thru and baritones.


 

RGTXL's = win.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jul 2, 2011)

ibbyfreak13 said:


> I'm gonna go with the XL's and the RGT's as well. Especially now when so many seem to want neck thru and baritones.


 

I have an RGT its amazing


----------



## ibbyfreak13 (Jul 2, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> RGTXL's = win.



Hell yes!!!!!!!!

And @ retrospective. I have 2 RGT's myself and would sell my prestige before either of them.


----------



## gregmarx7 (Jul 2, 2011)

They should make more WM526's and WM7's.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Empryrean (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 2, 2011)

ibbyfreak13 said:


> I'm gonna go with the XL's and the RGT's as well. Especially now when so many seem to want neck thru and baritones.



Unfortunately want =/= buy, at least as far as new guitars go.


----------



## sell2792 (Jul 2, 2011)

RG CST


----------



## JamesM (Jul 2, 2011)

RG565s.


----------



## metalman_ltd (Jul 2, 2011)

The fender telecaster blackout hh I loved that guitar. It had the neck through with semour Duncan pickups.


----------



## tjrlogan (Jul 2, 2011)

Ibanez Prestige RGA321 and RGA121.


----------



## MABGuitar (Jul 2, 2011)

Jstring said:


>



My girlfriend bought me this guitar a few years ago, it had stayed at a local store for years because he had actually accidently ordered it and noone wanted it so I think she paid 250 or 350 CAD for it. 

I have an awesome girlfriend. 

It still needs a bigger B though, I am pretty lazy! Otherwise it's an awesome guitar and it sounds great both unplugged and plugged in.


----------



## Nimgoble (Jul 2, 2011)

tjrlogan said:


> Ibanez Prestige RGA321 and RGA121.



Was going to say this, but I didn't know if it qualified, since the topic is in the "Sevenstring Guitars" subforum. 

I really want an rga321.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jul 2, 2011)

These three bitches.


----------



## EliNoPants (Jul 2, 2011)

Thep said:


> I don't really like these, but I think they could make a comeback. Its better than those three new X-series.



that is hot to death and i want one as a 7


----------



## ian14892 (Jul 2, 2011)

=[


----------



## MikeH (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 3, 2011)

This 






Definitely.


----------



## kamello (Jul 3, 2011)

Ibanez K7
Epiphone EM series <3





Ibanez Flying V, i don't know the real name though


----------



## Masadar (Jul 3, 2011)

The Washburn Culprit


----------



## littledoc (Jul 3, 2011)

The USA Washburn HM Series. 







All-mahogany, set-neck, OFR, EMG 81/85, Carbon-glass fingerboard, stainless steel jumbo frets. These were incredible guitars and I feel very lucky to have a WV548  it's truly outstanding. They made a small batch of 7s with a bolt joint and a phenolic fingerboard, but I really wish they'd gone full production with a USA 7 with the original HM series specs.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 3, 2011)

Empryrean said:


>





EDIT: And this from someone who generally isn't a fan of the Intrepid...


----------



## Cadavuh (Jul 3, 2011)

littledoc said:


> The USA Washburn HM Series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1


A 7 string production model would have been tits and ass.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 3, 2011)

Every Non black Ibanez...


----------



## Kr1zalid (Jul 3, 2011)

I have to agree on the UV green dots, silver dots and XL series...


----------



## leandroab (Jul 3, 2011)

Kr1zalid said:


> I have to agree on the UV green dots, silver dots and XL series...



THIS


----------



## ibbyfreak13 (Jul 3, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Unfortunately want =/= buy, at least as far as new guitars go.



I see your point there, however in terms of the XL's I think that it was just the wrong time for them and they would have a much bigger market now. And the RGT's I feel would have benefited from more options, I love my 2 rgt42dx's but I know a lot of people believe the terms were crap, instead of actually trying them. Also they could have found more interest with natural finishes as many seem not to like painted necks, I personally prefer them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 3, 2011)

ibbyfreak13 said:


> I see your point there, however in terms of the XL's I think that it was just the wrong time for them and they would have a much bigger market now. And the RGT's I feel would have benefited from more options, I love my 2 rgt42dx's but I know a lot of people believe the terms were crap, instead of actually trying them. Also they could have found more interest with natural finishes as many seem not to like painted necks, I personally prefer them.



Ibanez XLs go for sale in the classifieds here pretty regularly and even at bargain basement prices they still stay up for weeks on end. The XLs came out when the 7-string was at it's height in popularity and they still didn't sell too well. They probably would sell a bit better now, but I don't see them flying off the shelves.

As for the RGTs I was talking about tbe MIJ Prestige models that did have high quality Gotoh trems and did come in natural finishes on some models. A good example is the RGT220A. Those were some killer guitars.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 3, 2011)

S7420FMTT

Ibanez RRII






Roadstar Pro 580T







PLus a fuckload of other Ibbys.


----------



## celticelk (Jul 3, 2011)

Schecter Jazz-7. Non-solidbody guitars with 7+ strings are far too rare.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 3, 2011)

As you can tell, I have a fetish for guitars that push into the third octave 

But also these:










(I think you can still get this in the US, although I'm hearing whisperings that they're bringing this back for the EU)





Wish that wasn't limited.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 3, 2011)

celticelk said:


> Non-solidbody guitars with 7+ strings are far too rare.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 3, 2011)

(in case you didn't notice, I have a hard on for non black SC's)











Not discontinued, but PRS Y U NO MASS PRODUCE?


----------



## WillDfx (Jul 3, 2011)

I second the FUCK out of that PRS 7!!!


----------



## 27duuude (Jul 3, 2011)

Schecter's 006/007 even though they were cheap they looked pretty sweet


----------



## JamesM (Jul 3, 2011)

Anna Nicole Smith?


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jul 3, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Anna Nicole Smith?




HEYYYYYYY OHHH!!


----------



## infernalservice (Jul 3, 2011)

I wish the UV777gr was reissued.


----------



## sell2792 (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't think anyone mentioned the see thru green SC ESPs/LTDs. Also the Axxion and Dave M. Vs were sick.


----------



## Solstafir (Jul 3, 2011)

I'll add the Ibanez SZ series


----------



## MetalGravy (Jul 3, 2011)

Jstring said:


>




I, uh, holy shit.


----------



## ian14892 (Jul 3, 2011)

27duuude said:


> Schecter's 006/007 even though they were cheap they looked pretty sweet



I've got a 006 elite trans black. and it's for sale!


----------



## guitarzombie (Jul 3, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> RG CST



Holy Shit, my ONLY Love! Damn.. Back in the day, when I saw Wes Borland play one of these in that video.. This is the only Ibanez I'm in love with (Meshuggah's LACS' may compete, but this is over the top) The.. Possibilites..


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 3, 2011)

littledoc said:


> The USA Washburn HM Series.



Reminds me, Washburn WM 7 


Washburn WM 7


----------



## JamesM (Jul 3, 2011)

MetalMike04 said:


> HEYYYYYYY OHHH!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 3, 2011)

Empryrean said:


>



:-D


----------



## Koop (Jul 3, 2011)

The things I would do to that guitar.... ^^^


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 3, 2011)

Personally I preferred the Hellraisers when they didn't have the excessive binding.


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey I recognize that! hah. but yeah they need more colors for the SRC's the Baby blue version was awesome.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 4, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> Personally I preferred the Hellraisers when they didn't have the excessive binding.



Ditto. I think binding has gotten to the point where it does the opposite and makes the guitar look like a gaudy, naughty, trashy whore 


Seriously though.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jul 4, 2011)

Also, +1 to the PRS 7 and the JPM


----------



## OlisDead (Jul 4, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> RG CST




This one is really beautiful!!!


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 4, 2011)

Jstring said:


> Ditto. I think binding has gotten to the point where it does the opposite and makes the guitar look like a gaudy, naughty, trashy whore
> 
> 
> Seriously though.



Binding looks awesome when it's not overused. Schecter seem to just go overboard with it.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Jul 4, 2011)

The CSTs, whether it's RG6 CST or RG7 or S6, I think it's a good thing for them to discontinue...

And did somebody mentioned the RG8127?? Those 7 strings J-Custom with dot inlays are real pretty guitars!


----------



## skeels (Jul 4, 2011)

Schecter 007/006 was a great shape- even saw one in a custom natural finish that was bitchen! The Hellraiser V shape is awesome- love mine! Really think Ibanez should've reissued the green dot UV7s or the white ones- not just the outrageously priced MCs--- "Ibanez Collectibles and Some Guitars"
Also, Washburn had a guitar called the A-20V, not a V shape, but man was it cool! And a very comfortable guitar to boot!

I was just looking for that weird shaped-BC Rich posted up there and ran across these!
topaxes.blogspot.com/2011_04_01_archive.html


----------



## Loomer (Jul 4, 2011)

Luckily, I have one.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 4, 2011)

Loomer said:


> Luckily, I have one.



Dude! What is that?

I don't like SGs but that's cool. Did they do a V with similar specs?


----------



## Ironbird (Jul 4, 2011)

First of all - great thread!

Here's my contribution:






BC Rich 'Japan Monster' Virgin. These were made by the Japan factory (now closed, sadly) and had it all - neck-thru construction, ebony fretboards, large diamond inlays, the 'R' custom shop logo, quality hardware and came stock with EMGs.

It sucks that there will not be any Riches made in Japan anymore.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Jontain (Jul 4, 2011)

ltd f-207.


----------



## goat violator (Jul 4, 2011)

Jstring said:


>



+ 1
Great Guitar for the money...luckily I already have one!!
Actually have it have it at the local shop getting new PUP's and a setup at the moment.


----------



## Loomer (Jul 4, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Dude! What is that?
> 
> I don't like SGs but that's cool. Did they do a V with similar specs?



It's a Gibson SG-1 (or SG-I or whatever.)

Unfortunately they did not make a V with similar specs. If they had, I would have been on that like Pedobear on a nudist kindergarden!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 4, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> It sucks that there will not be any Riches made in Japan anymore.



And how, the Japanese have always made killer instruments. My CIJ Fender Malmsteen strat and Ibanez K-7 were / are killer.

My vote goes for a production guitar that was incredibly expensive and and only made in small numbers







The ESP Kerry King V. Looks like the absolute motherfucking tits.

If they made one today I'd buy it in a second, but that will never happen since Kerry is back with Bc Rich again.


----------



## metalheadblues (Jul 4, 2011)

Most perfect guitar for its price ever..the C1 CLASSIC
Schecter por favor bring it back into production..





Can't believe i forgot this..the JACKSON DK2M


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 4, 2011)

God what I would do if I could find one of these


----------



## Xaios (Jul 4, 2011)

While it should be understood that some of the guitars on my list were limited runs right from the get go and were thus never meant to see full scale production, I still wish they'd produced more of them.

_______________________________


*Ibanez RG7680-LTD*






*Ibanez HRG72 SOL*





*Ibanez 540S7*





*Ibanez AF207*






Yeah, I like Ibanez...


----------



## theicon2125 (Jul 4, 2011)

Solstafir said:


> I'll add the Ibanez SZ series



^ this times infinity!!!!!! the SZ (silverburst) was my dream guitar when I first started playing but buy the time I got money to buy one they discontinued them


----------



## malufet (Jul 4, 2011)

Starfield Cabriolet!


----------



## Djent (Jul 4, 2011)

The entire Ibanez XL and piezo series.
Plus the Radius and Power series.


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Jul 7, 2011)

Jstring said:


> (in case you didn't notice, I have a hard on for non black SC's)
> 
> Not discontinued, but PRS Y U NO MASS PRODUCE?



I agree with both... And your not the only one with a raging hard-on for non-black SC's... And that PRS is just sex, no doubts about it!!!



Jstring said:


> What guitars do you feel should have produced longer?
> 
> 
> I will start off:



I will agree with these as well... 



Ibz_rg said:


>



That blue Gamble is HOT, and yet another really rare Ibanez to try and find...



infernalservice said:


> I wish the UV777gr was reissued.



As do I, but with a rosewood fingerboard. The maple kinda takes away from the 3-color pyramids a little too much...



mikernaut said:


> Hey I recognize that! hah. but yeah they need more colors for the SRC's the Baby blue version was awesome.



YES!!! Either the older baby blue (officially known as "Sonic Blue"...) or the newer metallic sparkle blue one. This one in all white is extremely hot too!!! The all-white in a 7 would be another one of those that would be like a gift from God...Then again, any of the colors he has on his except that gaff-ass pink and purple camo...



Esp Griffyn said:


> My vote goes for a production guitar that was incredibly expensive and and only made in small numbers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew this one was gonna pop up and show itself... yet another one of the sickest ESP guitars ever made... Was my dream guitar when I first started playing. I LOVE that red Crackle finish too...

My list of guitars that should have been made longer:
*ESP:
- SC-607 in both the natural and the 2-tone busrt as shown above. I've always had a bigger hard-on for ESP 7-strings without the damn too-common revo headstock...
- The SRC-7 from 2000, the very first SC-7 to grace it's presence upon the world...
- Any of the ESP 7's for that matter - But wish they'd made some of the 307's with a fixed bridge instead of Floyd's. Like an M307 w/ a fixed bridge or an MF-207 w/ a tune-o-matic/string-thru would have been balls!
- The above mentioned Kerry King V's in the Red Crackle
- The Edwards Forest 8-string needs to make it's way to the US with the quickness, along with...
- The ESP Stef-T7. An LTD of these would be like a gift from god - along with a LOT more color options for the SC's...

_*Damn you ESP... Why must you only make the coolest guitars for 1 year and then discontinue them??? And what the hell is with the "only black" for colors deal??? Customer demand is very high, get with the program!!!*_

*Ibanez:
- The UV7BK black and green, but this time with the 3-color pyramids. I thought it was the stupidest idea that this was the ONLY Universe that didn't have the pyramid inlays - a distinctive signature feature and trademark of these guitars...
-The UV777GR, but with a rosewood fingerboard. Like I mentioned above, the Pyramids almost get lost in the light colored fingerboard... The darker colored wood made these inlays pop right out, which again was a stand-out feature of these guitars...
- The Universe in general needs to come back out in more colors like they initially did... Am I the only one who is extremely bored with the same boring-ass look of the Universe for more than 10 years now??? I think and feel that if you're gonna do it, make as many variations of the UV's as there are and have been JEM's. Like a Burnt Stained Blue, a Desert Yellow (with either the maple or rosewood fingerboard...) or a Loch Ness Green Universe wouldn't be hot as all hell??? This is one area where I think Ibanez has dropped the ball with this line-up of guitars...
- The Blue Gamble model IMHO is the coolest one out of all of them... That would be cool as hell in a 7...


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 7, 2011)

done


----------



## Jinogalpa (Jul 7, 2011)

this ones:
















Ibanez Black Eagle Bass:


----------



## sell2792 (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## myampslouder (Jul 7, 2011)

+1 on the HM strat. My old guitar player has the black one with the maple board. Had one of the most comfortable necks ever. Absolutely nothing like a regular strat. Sounded beafy as hell too. I'm still kicking myself hard for not buying that guitar when he had it for sale


----------



## Daken1134 (Jul 7, 2011)

Cant believe no one put these up,


----------



## sell2792 (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## thedonal (Jul 7, 2011)

Er- a STANDARD, non weight-relieved Gibson Les Paul with decent electronics (CTS pots and PIO Caps). Oh- they stopped that in 1960!! But as a standard- not a way-overpriced VOS model....

Asides from that, a finish I'd like to see on guitars again is ESP's See-Thru Aqua. It looked glorious on quilted maple.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jul 7, 2011)

+1 for this one


>


----------



## Nyarlath (Jul 7, 2011)

I remember seeing a receipt for a 1955 Les Paul Custom from 1955 and it was something like 549.99 before tax!  I don't have an inflation calculator, but I'd like to see how that stacks with today's prices.  Also, The Ibanez RG2120x with a fixed bridge like a schaller-hannes or hipshot bridge.  







I know it's not an imaginary guitars thread, but a short scale 24.75" RG would be pretty damn awesome!  Also, more production models with walnut and natural finishes!

EDIT: Sad, dry rosewood.


----------



## Nyarlath (Jul 7, 2011)

double post


----------



## thedonal (Jul 7, 2011)

Nyarlath said:


> I remember seeing a receipt for a 1955 Les Paul Custom from 1955 and it was something like 549.99 before tax!  I don't have an inflation calculator, but I'd like to see how that stacks with today's prices.  Also, The Ibanez RG2120x with a fixed bridge like a schaller-hannes or hipshot bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah- I wonder what the costs are relative to todays.

That's a gorgeous guitar. Though I do think (and prepare to be corrected) that 24 frets on a 24.75 scale guitar would need playing with real skinny fingers!


----------



## Nyarlath (Jul 7, 2011)

You could always bump the frets to 22. Also, I second the return of the Ibanez HRG7.


----------



## thedonal (Jul 7, 2011)

A shred guitar with 22 frets?

As Michael Caine might say- Nevah!*

* Alright then. Possibly.


----------



## sell2792 (Jul 7, 2011)

thedonal said:


> Yeah- I wonder what the costs are relative to todays.
> 
> That's a gorgeous guitar. Though I do think (and prepare to be corrected) that 24 frets on a 24.75 scale guitar would need playing with real skinny fingers!


 
Caparisons!! But they also run $2000+ if I'm not mistaken...
I think Ibanez could and should try some new things, this being one of them. An RG thats 25.5 or 24.75 inchs, with 27 frets on an angled board and a nice cutaway would be crazy. 
In general they could incorperate more things like; 27 frets, different scales (24.75, 26.5, 27...), pickups (more DiMarzio's, SD's, EMGs,... and less of their shit pickups which they must know suck), scalloping, bridges (lets see the ZRs on more models!), finishes (less black!), more set and thru necks, etc....


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 7, 2011)

I will find one of those eventually. So unique.


----------



## op1e (Jul 7, 2011)

Dean Evo 7. Mahogany neck thru LP. Only Dean I ever liked.


----------



## Nyarlath (Jul 7, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> Caparisons!! But they also run $2000+ if I'm not mistaken...
> I think Ibanez could and should try some new things, this being one of them. An RG thats 25.5 or 24.75 inchs, with 27 frets on an angled board and a nice cutaway would be crazy.
> In general they could incorperate more things like; 27 frets, different scales (24.75, 26.5, 27...), pickups (more DiMarzio's, SD's, EMGs,... and less of their shit pickups which they must know suck), scalloping, bridges (lets see the ZRs on more models!), finishes (less black!), more set and thru necks, etc....



I wish Ibanez would source better specimens of basswood and make more models with mahogany and alder.


----------



## Kwirk (Jul 8, 2011)

Xaios said:


> While it should be understood that some of the guitars on my list were limited runs right from the get go and were thus never meant to see full scale production, I still wish they'd produced more of them.
> 
> _______________________________
> 
> ...


Oh my _*fuck*_ that is a bad ass guitar.






I'd like to see a Prestige version of the 565. Or more high end reverse headstock Ibbys in general. I don't get why their shit low budget guitars get all of the cool features, and they give the Prestige line galaxy blacks and non matching headstocks. Sigh.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 8, 2011)

In this thread: Every single guitar Ibanez no longer makes.


----------



## Kimling (Jul 8, 2011)

Loomer said:


> Luckily, I have one.


----------



## masterdebradwic (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm sure it's been posted, but the esp ltd m207's are pretty awesome. I recently acquired one and I can't understand for the life of me why they would stop making those. Same with the Ibanez 7620's and shit.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 8, 2011)

I wish these would come back into production. I'd love a 7 string Warlock.


----------



## Elijah (Jul 8, 2011)

Pardon me if I just missed it, but how has no one mentioned the beloved rg3120 yet??






Pretty much the entire RG prestige line is full of essentially the same guitar (plus or minus a string/middle single coil). The 3120 would make a glorious return! I would believe so anyways


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jul 8, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> I wish these would come back into production. I'd love a 7 string Warlock.



I'm fairly sure you can get the 7 string warlock. Its one of Kerry King's signature guitars. Kahler bridge and EMGs. Oh! And OTT graphics.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 8, 2011)

Luckily, I own two of these. I think it is a shame they only made 500 though, as they play phenomenally and the body is very unique. Also scalloped frets 


Some people complain about the aesthetics, but in person, they actually look very sharp.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 8, 2011)

The Grief Hole said:


> I'm fairly sure you can get the 7 string warlock. Its one of Kerry King's signature guitars. Kahler bridge and EMGs. Oh! And *OTT graphics*.



And that's exactly why I don't own or want one. I'm pretty sure they play great, But the graphics put me off.


----------



## Luvless (Oct 16, 2011)

Jstring said:


> What guitars do you feel should have produced longer?
> 
> 
> I will start off:


 
I actually have that Green LTD, except I just put in and EMG 81-7X and an EMG 60-7X in place of the original EMH-HZ 707s. It RIPS now!!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 16, 2011)

Nyarlath said:


> I remember seeing a receipt for a 1955 Les Paul Custom from 1955 and it was something like 549.99 before tax!



That would come to, after inflation, to around $4430. That's for, essentially, a Les Paul Standard which streets for about $1900 today. 

Anyone who thinks guitars are more expensive today is absolutely clueless.


----------



## quaned (Oct 16, 2011)

Big PG and JP fan. But I'd love to have the PGM90th anniversary model though


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 16, 2011)

To me this is what Schecter should have kept and expanded on:






I loved the 007 Elite, it was just a really versatile guitar with a shape that I love!
And it had 24 frets unlike the 006 model which had 22, I want a reissue right god damn now!!


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 16, 2011)

i highly agree that the RGT series should have stayed and been expanded even, and as for that PRS, i don't normally like PRS guitars but that guitar, DO WANT


----------



## Vostre Roy (Oct 16, 2011)

rythmic_pulses said:


> To me this is what Schecter should have kept and expanded on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Owning a 006 Elite, I can ensure you that, at least the year mine's been produced, it does have 24 frets. I got the model wich have the H/H pickups position though.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 16, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That would come to, after inflation, to around $4430. That's for, essentially, a Les Paul Standard which streets for about $1900 today.
> 
> Anyone who thinks guitars are more expensive today is absolutely clueless.



They are WAY WAY more expensive today than 8-10 years ago, but not so much compared to 50 years ago. Have you seen a 50% increase in your income in the past 10 years? Most guitars have seen at least that in their prices.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister (Oct 16, 2011)

Love the white ESP Explorer, very James Hetfield !!!.


----------



## Jake (Oct 16, 2011)

this


----------



## HELLFIRE666 (Oct 31, 2011)

This one



<------

And the Nightswan, WHY did i get rid of it??? :-s


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 31, 2011)

Since this thread has been resurrected, another one for you lovely people:


----------



## ghostred7 (Oct 31, 2011)

I had a red one of these....I **STILL** miss it to this day. RIP Gibson M-III


----------



## HELLFIRE666 (Oct 31, 2011)

ghostred7 said:


> I had a red one of these....I **STILL** miss it to this day. RIP Gibson M-III



Ah i remember those, pretty cool guitar.


----------



## jl-austin (Oct 31, 2011)

HELLFIRE666 said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because they went out of business.


----------



## ivancic1al (Oct 31, 2011)

^ 

Pretty much

Also, the LP baritones were pretty neat, wish they were still around in this spec.


----------



## HELLFIRE666 (Oct 31, 2011)

jl-austin said:


> Because they went out of business.



Yes but i got rid of mine and that wasn´t their fault ;-)


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Oct 31, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> I wish these would come back into production. I'd love a 7 string Warlock.



I second this and your comment about the graphics on Kerry King.

I'd like to see a new production BC Rich Warlock 7 that ISN'T a signature.

A man can dream...


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 31, 2011)

I agree with the first post. I miss the LTD Stef sigs in other colors than black.

I'm almost positive it's already been said, but the Ibanez RGA121.


----------



## sibanez29 (Oct 31, 2011)

The Ibanez S Classic series.


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 31, 2011)

WHY ESP??.....WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!???


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Oct 31, 2011)

i have always wanted an ibanez s classic


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 31, 2011)

Thrashmanzac said:


> i have always wanted an ibanez s classic



They really were awesome:






I always really wanted an SC500N.


----------



## nkri (Oct 31, 2011)

I may be biased because I have one, but the Ibanez RG2027X is an awesome axe and I don't know why they discontinued the piezo models 
Also the RGCSTs...awesome guitars in so many ways, and loved by so many people...would've been awesome if they made more...


----------



## Ketzer (Nov 1, 2011)

The Gibson V-90. Only Gibson I ever wanted to own.

25.5" scale
24 frets
Ebony fretboard
H/x/S config.
Floyd Rose.
steinberger flippy-dealie that i'd take off anyway.
Jack where it should be on a V.

They also came in STB configs, single-pickup configs, and single-pickup STB configs.

It may also be the only guitar that ever came with a gibson-branded Schaller floyd rose, though I may be wrong.


Offered a guy my ESP M-II Deluxe for one many years ago. Never heard back from him


----------



## guitarister7321 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ibanez Radius. Surprised nobody mentioned it before. Most comfortable Ibanez body, in my opinion. The Ultra neck is the tits and makes any Wizard neck it's bitch. I was lucky to snag an '87 model at Guitar Center last Christmas for $360. I am never selling that guitar. EVER.

I'd love to see it be reincarnated as a 24 fret prestige model, but that will probably never happen.


----------



## Ketzer (Nov 1, 2011)

Isn't the JS series basically the Radius series with HH? And I think some of the Radius series were HH also.


----------



## MWC262 (Nov 1, 2011)

The 6 string version




Its 7 strong brother




Du Hast!




Hello me, meet the real V


----------



## Edika (Nov 1, 2011)

Nyarlath said:


> I remember seeing a receipt for a 1955 Les Paul Custom from 1955 and it was something like 549.99 before tax! I don't have an inflation calculator, but I'd like to see how that stacks with today's prices.



What cost $*550* in 1955 would cost $*4427.20* in 2010. Which means the Les Paul was also freaking expensive back then. There were not that many options and competition as there is today though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 1, 2011)

Edika said:


> What cost $*550* in 1955 would cost $*4427.20* in 2010. Which means the Les Paul was also freaking expensive back then. There were not that many options and competition as there is today though.



Also, the guitar playing scene back then was closer to what the Mandolin playing scene was a generation before, and closer to what the orchestral scene was like at the time. 

For guitars you either had super cheap, beginner oriented models (typically acoustics), and then you had high end, professional instruments. 

While that might seem expensive, keep in mind it was a good amount cheaper than most of the Archtops of the day, which were still the guitarist of the day's instrument of choice. 

A good example was the Gibson Super 400 with its $400 price tag which translates to close to $6500. Just imagine the cost of some of the custom shop Archtops.


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 1, 2011)

A production of the most beautiful Destroyer i´ve EVER seen...
but than wit 24 frets ±D


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 1, 2011)

That was a LACS, not a production guitar. It never had the opportunity to be discontinued.


----------



## jl-austin (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## jarnozz (Nov 1, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That was a LACS, not a production guitar. It never had the opportunity to be discontinued.



haha i know, they should make a production model of it! might build one myself, but then with a floyd and 24 fretts! not to forget, money to buy the stuff xD


----------



## guitarister7321 (Nov 2, 2011)

Ketzer said:


> Isn't the JS series basically the Radius series with HH? And I think some of the Radius series were HH also.


The body dimensions are a bit different. The JS is body smaller by a bit. 

I like the Radius better though for it's tilt back headstock, HSS option (as well as HH), and Ultra neck profile.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 2, 2011)

For me its:







Kinda bias since i have one, but i don't understand why Schecter would stop making the only nice double cutaway they make


----------



## Into Obsidian (Nov 2, 2011)

Warrior Pro


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## AwakenNoMore (Nov 4, 2011)

There is no excuse for this one being out of production:




Simple, and elegant, no pickup rings and a workhorse. All the current Avenger's are 6 string only with the non-reverse headstock (which looks retarded) and they're all over-done with uber binding and black chrome hardware or those Synyster Gates things . . . They grew thicker in the body too . . .

and this:




Scorpion Baritone, 26.5" scale, lightweight, graphite reinforced neck and Tone-Pros bridge.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Nov 5, 2011)

theicon2125 said:


> ^ this times infinity!!!!!! the SZ (silverburst) was my dream guitar when I first started playing but buy the time I got money to buy one they discontinued them



i had a trans black sz520FM. still one of the best playing guitars i've owned, and it only cost me 400 quid. I eventually gave it to my brother for his 30th (since he'd been borrowing it for over a year and a half).

Mine had the heartbeat inlay, If I ever spot another one on ebay, I'm so grabbing one 

the SZR line just didnt quite have the same mojo for some reason.


----------



## Estilo (Nov 5, 2011)

jarnozz said:


> A production of the most beautiful Destroyer i´ve EVER seen...
> but than wit 24 frets ±D



What happened to the locking nut?


----------



## AK DRAGON (Nov 5, 2011)

Another builder who called it quits 
Robin Machete 






I remember seeing Tim Kelly play one of these. I never got to order a custom one


----------



## HELLFIRE666 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have to add this then.


----------



## musikizlife (Nov 8, 2011)

The Ibanez AT300

I always though this was a great guitar, and I liked it muchhh better than his newer RG shaped one.


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Nov 8, 2011)

This:





I'd buy one and mod the shit out of it...I mean, make it a decent guitar. I'd probably just use the wood on it and change everything else, from paint to frets & hardware. Actually I might just do that someday if I happen to find one of those for sale at a reasonable price. Best looking 7 string V ever.


----------



## tank (Nov 8, 2011)

rgr08 ltd... mine it's just epic


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Nov 8, 2011)

Jstring said:


> God what I would do if I could find one of these



well this was an oddly pleasant surprise, i made this picture hahaha


And ill add this to the party


----------



## chipsta21 (Nov 8, 2011)

ibanez rgts......awesome guitars


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2011)

Ibanez Apex 1 ....


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Church2224 (Nov 10, 2011)

eaeolian said:


>



My question is WHY are they discontinuing these?!?!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 10, 2011)

AK DRAGON said:


> Another builder who called it quits
> Robin Machete
> 
> 
> ...



I would dearly love a Robin Machete... gorgeous guitars.

Also, I shall add this, because I was genuinely thinking of getting one and I'm so pissed off that they're gone:


----------



## Robby the Robot (Nov 10, 2011)

I guess I'm the only one who misses these. 






If only I could find the Green Caiman model for a decent price.


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 10, 2011)

I know it was a reissue, but c'mon man they don't make enough maple fingerboard guitars to begin with....






Same deal... loved the color and played as well as any high end Ibby shredder IMO... plus I prefered the Dimarzio AN/TZ pickups to most other Ibanez setups... at least they still offer in some other color choices.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 10, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> My question is WHY are they discontinuing these?!?!



Price point competition would be my (somewhat educated) guess.


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 10, 2011)

^ I almost bought one of those green swirl Jacksons online but figured they must be shit if they were so cheap... it was like $600 or something in that range... I was tempted because it looked great but since I had never tried one I passed it up...


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 10, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> ^ I almost bought one of those green swirl Jacksons online but figured they must be shit if they were so cheap... it was like $600 or something in that range... I was tempted because it looked great but since I had never tried one I passed it up...



Mine is the best non-EBMM *production* 7 string guitar I've ever played.  They're completely worth $600, as the quality is pretty close to the early '90s Jackson Pros...


----------



## Turgon (Nov 10, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> ^ I almost bought one of those green swirl Jacksons online but figured they must be shit if they were so cheap... it was like $600 or something in that range... I was tempted because it looked great but since I had never tried one I passed it up...



600 bucks? Where did you find one? Here in Germany they sell for over 1,3k Euro!


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 10, 2011)

It was a Musicians Friend Stupid Deal of the Day... I just looked they are $1599 right now wtf.


----------



## RuffeDK (Nov 10, 2011)

Ibanez RG1527M






A white RG1527Z with Edge Pro tremolo, and my life is complete !


----------



## CrownofWorms (Nov 10, 2011)

The original UV7's









BC Rich 7 string warlock


I wish I was able to get that ESP/LTD Michael Amott signature











.......................wait I have one





Jelly



A couple RR's that are out of production


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 11, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Mine is the best non-EBMM *production* 7 string guitar I've ever played.  They're completely worth $600, as the quality is pretty close to the early '90s Jackson Pros...



 Sick fucking guitars. I never thought I love a neck-thru, painted neck so much. I am usually an oiled neck, bolt-on guy. I've got a 81X-7 and 60X-7 coming to replace the 81/707. Going to be even more badass


----------



## ian14892 (Nov 11, 2011)

Vostre Roy said:


> Owning a 006 Elite, I can ensure you that, at least the year mine's been produced, it does have 24 frets. I got the model wich have the H/H pickups position though.



I have an S/H 006 elite with 24 frets. I would love a 007 so much


----------



## ivancic1al (Nov 11, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> I wish I was able to get that ESP/LTD Michael Amott signature



I gotta say i much prefer the black and chrome Amotts. I was this close to ordering one when they changed the setup to trans-black (the one you have). Already owning a trans black ESP at the time, it put me off ordering one. 

Such a sick shape though. I'm still kinda jelly that you snagged one.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Nov 12, 2011)

ivancic1al said:


> I gotta say i much prefer the black and chrome Amotts. I was this close to ordering one when they changed the setup to trans-black (the one you have). Already owning a trans black ESP at the time, it put me off ordering one.
> 
> Such a sick shape though. I'm still kinda jelly that you snagged one.


What do you think about the trans-red with 24 frets and a tremelo





Its been almost two years(got it in Dec of 09) and it has been my main guitar ever since. I just keep going back to it. Though there is a major chip on one of the horns. Though I am planning of just finishing over the chip(you won't see it in the pic or upfront, but from a first person view holding it, it gets annoying)


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 12, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> A couple RR's that are out of production



The 7 string Rhoads was never IN production - it was a limited run for Ikebe in Japan.


----------



## ayambakar (Nov 12, 2011)

quaned said:


> Big PG and JP fan. But I'd love to have the PGM90th anniversary model though



WHOA. I've no idea a JPM can have that kind of quilt


----------



## TheBloodstained (Nov 14, 2011)

I've been GAS'ing for a Schecter Hellraiser Sunset FR for a loooong time now, but they're next to impossible to find here in Denmark, and now that they are discontinued it makes the search even harder! >.<





also, Wasburn should put the CS-780 into production again! I almost bought one as my second guitar, but at the time I hadn't been playing so long and thought that the Floyd system would be too much for me to handle... I STILL regret that I didn't just go for it.





When I started playing guitar I was heavily into SlipKnot and Mick Thompson was my idol. I would love to have his red signature BC Rich Warlock, but it was just too expensive for me. I ended up partly living out my warlock fantasy by buying a 7string Warlock (like the one previously mentioned in this thread) which I sold recently because it was collecting dust...





...guess that's some of the guitars I "miss" the most?
Both my style and taste have changed since I started playing. In the beginning I wanted something that looked cool, but know I care more about the features. As much as I love 6- and 8-string guitars I've also recently come to terms with the fact the 7-strings is the perfect number for me personally, so at some point I'd have to aquire more 7-strings! 

The GAS never ends!


----------



## astm (Nov 14, 2011)

I really loved the look, the PGM400





Don't know why they discontinued this RGA, but hell, I was going to get one until they discontinued them


----------



## GrotesqueCarcass (Nov 29, 2012)

The Ibanez Proline V





Old X-Series





The Squier HM Series, these are monsters, some of them came with the Kahler Spyder trem, which i've read that were even better than the Schaller FR, they were perfect, and every model came with a stock Dimarzio Super Distortion 3.









And finally, the old school Jackson Telly


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 29, 2012)

this, i saw one on ebay a while ago but i didnt have the funds to purchase it


----------



## Zerox8610 (Nov 29, 2012)

I want one of these SOOOOOOOO bad. I love the maple fretboard look


----------



## Shiki (Nov 29, 2012)

This one...






Passive pickups and cockstock !
Probably one of the best ESP 7 string


----------



## will_shred (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## fps (Nov 29, 2012)

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=ae...&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:0,i:108&tx=70&ty=62
They should have kept a version of this (AES-RS7) kicking around for years, I think it's sick.


----------



## Valnob (Nov 29, 2012)

Shiki said:


> This one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then go for the Ltd BS-7


----------



## kamello (Nov 29, 2012)

Ibanez needs more Fixed blue guitars  







WHY!, WHY CRUEL LORD!


----------



## GrotesqueCarcass (Nov 29, 2012)

will_shred said:


>



Beautiful...And heads will be ripped with that massive headstock...


----------



## MrPowers (Nov 29, 2012)

Its funny how many of these are Ibanez guitars


----------



## oremus91 (Nov 29, 2012)

MrPowers said:


> Its funny how many of these are Ibanez guitars



They were thinking about changing the domain to jemsitev2.org (/sarcasm)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Nov 30, 2012)

GrotesqueCarcass said:


> The Ibanez Proline V



fapfapfapfap
The things I would do for a 7-string version of that.....


----------



## Zerox8610 (Nov 30, 2012)

MrPowers said:


> Its funny how many of these are Ibanez guitars



They make good stuff


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 30, 2012)

The Jackson RR24. Want


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Nov 30, 2012)

pretty much everything from the ibanez catalogs from 1990-2002 that isn't made now.
my votes go to:

LO-PRO EDGE
S classics
RT
GR
AFR
R (especially the R540LTD with AANJ and wizard neck)
RG1200
American Masters
USRG
RBM


the list could go on....



rich


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Nov 30, 2012)

Any answer that isn't the ESP Paige Hamilton Brushed Silver or even the LTD PH600ba is the wrong answer.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Nov 30, 2012)

This one, Ibanez JEM bsb. I was about to start saving to get one but sadly they pulled the plug.












This one, Ibanez JEM 90HAM also gets an honorary mention:


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Nov 30, 2012)

yeah, you could probably list nearly every jem and add it to this list.


rich


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Nov 30, 2012)

rty13ibz98 said:


> yeah, you could probably list nearly every jem and add it to this list.
> 
> 
> rich



True, and maybe it's just me, but I always felt that the BSB model was really too short lived for a non-anniversary model.


----------



## kmanick (Nov 30, 2012)

8527 DK-B
they should've kept these going





Charvel Model 6 another great quality/playing guitar that they should've never killed off.


----------



## MastrXploder (Nov 30, 2012)

Im sure this has been posted I'm just lazy, but the ibanez 1527m in galaxy white. Er' body wants one and you can hardly find em now!


----------



## bradthelegend (Nov 30, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> What guitars do you feel should have produced longer?
> 
> 
> I will start off:



You pretty much hit the nail on the head with your first post. I was going to say "any Carpenter model before the black baritones." And I love my H-307. 

Also wish that ESP had kept producing Teles like they did back in the 90s, not these distressed finish ones.


----------



## Shiki (Nov 30, 2012)

Valnob said:


> Then go for the Ltd BS-7



You're right but I don't like maple finger board (I prefer Ebony or Rosewood) and the finish.
(Very difficult too find a good 7 string guitar for me; anyway, in 3 weeks I will receive a custom 7 string ^^)


----------



## Christian Noir (Nov 30, 2012)

*Schecter Blackjack Tempest *

with Semour Duncan JB's (4 knob version.. NOT the newer custom one)
$450 used.

It SLAYS in drop C, chugging and with open chords.






I really though this guitar was going to suck.. But through a 5150 with a Maxon boost, it slays all my other Schecters (that I kept returning because they couldn't touch this one) and even my $1k Jacksons. The only guitar I have that is as thick is my '94 Les Paul Custom. But $400 vs $2-$3k, this thing is the best thing since sliced bread.

I actually bought this guitar to play on daily and save mileage on my Les Paul Custom, but honestly, the Les Paul just sits in its case now. It worked out almost waaaay too well!

Probably not the fastest axe (as my Jacksons are faster), but when it comes to chugging hi-gain rhythm, HOLY SMOKES. CHUNG CHUNG CHUNG.

I have yet to play (or even find in-person) another one to compare to see if it's a model thing or if I just got lucky with this one. I can even throw on heavy gauge strings (.64) and tune down to Ab on it's 24.75" scale, and it still smears.

Sorry if my post sounds opinionated.. BUT I JUST REALLY LOVE THIS THING!

...made in Korea.


----------



## edonmelon (Nov 30, 2012)

All things steinberger... 







Caparison TAT Special. 27-fret neck-through Caparison? WHY WOULD THEY?


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Nov 30, 2012)

(Ugliest color in my opinion, but nonetheless) Schecter C-1 Classic



Schecter Tempest Avenger



Ibanez RGT6EXFX


----------



## Christian Noir (Nov 30, 2012)

DanakinSkywalker said:


>



I liked that one about too, but even though the finish is more in the bland side, the blackjack version (4 knobs, coil taps, SD JB passives) is still king for me.. even with its bulkier neck. Just sounds the heaviest and plays the best.

I guess I'm a passives guy though!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 30, 2012)

DanakinSkywalker said:


> (Ugliest color in my opinion, but nonetheless)



That Diamond Series was my dream guitar aesthetically for about 2 years, but sadly they stopped making them. Phenomenal guitars.

My contribution is the LTD H-1001 Series in Blue and Purple with Passive Duncans, they're monsters. Also the RGA121 that are so cheap now, you can find them from 400-600.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Nov 30, 2012)

Christian Noir said:


> I liked that one about too, but even though the finish is more in the bland side, the blackjack version (4 knobs, coil taps, SD JB passives) is still king for me.. even with its bulkier neck. Just sounds the heaviest and plays the best.
> 
> I guess I'm a passives guy though!





Kenji20022 said:


> That Diamond Series was my dream guitar aesthetically for about 2 years, but sadly they stopped making them. Phenomenal guitars.
> 
> My contribution is the LTD H-1001 Series in Blue and Purple with Passive Duncans, they're monsters. Also the RGA121 that are so cheap now, you can find them from 400-600.



Christian, I totally understand that, and I really admire the Blackjack Tempest as well. I agree Kenji, I am always scouring eBay for a blue C-1 Classic or the limited edition Deep Sea Green one...


----------



## TomParenteau (Nov 30, 2012)

Kramer is making great stuff these days, but no 7s!!!


----------



## Bigredjm15 (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm surprised this isn't here yet!
I really always wanted an Ibanez 3120


----------

